# How do you bypass dead laptop battery?



## bobster (Mar 1, 2003)

I have HP Pavillion Laptop xl255. The battery is dead (3 in 4 years) and I have moved on to another laptop. I stil have a bunch of things on the hardrive I would like to retrieve. Is there a way to bypass the battery and just use the power cord? If not who has the best prices on batteries?
Thanks,
Bobster


----------



## adblink182 (May 24, 2004)

I'm confused....just plug in the laptop and it will "bypass" the battery....

hell take out the battery if you want and just plug it in that way...

I know 100% that works cause thats how we put our laptops on display at work (plugged in with no battery)


----------



## bobster (Mar 1, 2003)

The reason I thought the battery was needed was because when plugged in with the battery installedI the power and charge lights would go on. Now plugged with or without the battery installed none of the lights go on. Any ideas?


----------



## adblink182 (May 24, 2004)

is the power supply ok? might be hard to test unless you have a universal adapter around..

but I've had alot of customers comming in looking for a power supply


----------



## bobster (Mar 1, 2003)

i just got it to flicker without the battery. I think the pin in the back of the computer is faulty. I can move the plug around and sometimes the lights will come on. Is this something that can be fixed?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Most will run with the battery removed. If you sometimes get lights, it could be a simple bad connection. It most likely can be fixed fairly easily by someone able to get to it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> Most will run with the battery removed.


But not all.. I got a winbook sitting on my shelf right now that I have to rebuild the battery to get it working again..

You can rebuild most laptop batteries, if your handy with a soldering iron, and you can open it.. Most of the time, there a bundle of rechargable normal sized battery cells packed together inside, along with some power limiting circuity.. Just replace the cells with identical spec batteries (it's best to get tabbed cells as soldered connections are less prone to disconnect), and resolder on the circuity..


----------



## bobster (Mar 1, 2003)

I did a little more research and found that these pin connections do fail. I found out I can get the part and do it myself but I don't know how to split the case. Is there any where I can find this info> Otherwise I got a local quote for $90 to fix it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you plan on keeping this machine? If all you want from it is the data, you'd be better off spending your money on an adapter to connect its hard drive to and IDE connector in your PC to transfer the data. 

Unless you are quite skilled, "splitting" the laptop, as you put it, may end up with a pile of parts that don't seem to go back together. An adapter would allow you to use the drive for backup in your other machine.

It's possible that by putting some tension on the cord at one angle or another will give you power and enough time to retrieve your data.


----------



## bobster (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am going to split the case and get a new pin. I have gotten all the screws I can find out but can's seem to split the case. I also don't know how to separate the monitor. Anyone know where that last special screw is? and how to do the monitor?
thanks
bobster


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

bobster...

If I remember right there is a plastic strip accross the top of the keyboard ( under the LCD wher the power button and maybe other buttons are )that needs to be removed ( they just snap in, usually using a small flat screw driver on a corner can pop them out ), then they're 4 screws that hold the keyboard in place ( sometimes 3 depends on the model ), and 2 screws for the LCD panel hinge cover, then 2 to 4 to remove the hinge bracket... 

I think you have to remove the keyboard as there are more screws underneath...

Then it's a matter of ( sometimes ) using a small screwdriver to seperate the case at the seam ( sometimes they use connecting tabs for the two halves )...


----------

